# 5 year old ferrell cat- need tips and help



## crazy_candice29 (Mar 11, 2006)

Okay, I have this almost 5 year old ferrell cat, my mom and i have tried to tame her before we have had her since she was born since her mother was a ferrell cat that we rescued. I was woundering if getting her fixed would make her stop peeing on stuff we also have 3 other domesticated cats and will neutering her make her more friendly?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Yes, definately spay and neuter all of your pets, including the feral kitty.
Not only will she cease peeing on your things but her hormone levels will drop and make it easier for you and your mom to bond with her.
While she is under anesthetic have your vet trim her nails, clean her ears and give her a full physical exam, things that would be much more difficult, if not impossible, with her being a conscious.
By the way - males are neutered and females are spayed.
How tame is your feral cat, can you pet her at all?


----------



## crazy_candice29 (Mar 11, 2006)

We can't pet her, she's really skittish, she'll only come around if we are giving her a treat like tuna or milk.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Yes spay*

Spaying can do wonders.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Ok, then the next step is to lure her in a trap (that can be loaned to you by the local shelters). Once trapped you can take her either to your vet - they might charge you a lower fee, but I would try first a low cost spay-neuter clinic. They usually charge $20. 
They will probably want to crop her left ear. That is just to keep a count of what feral kitty has been fixed and which one hasn't. It won't hurt her much. One of my kitties is feral with a cropped ear. It is her beauty mark 
Do you think you could do that?
I could give you more tips on how to trap. Give it a try. It is going to be better for your kitty as well, not only because she is peeing on your things but she could get an infection and die by not being spayed.


----------

